# 8000k lighting



## treepimp (Apr 13, 2006)

I was just up at the LFS and found that AGA makes 8000K CF bulbs. I picked one up to try it out, but I wanted to see if anyone has had any experience with this bulb.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've heard that it's not the greatest color wise. Supposedly it still gives the pinkish color that the 9325k bulbs give. Let us know your results.


----------



## treepimp (Apr 13, 2006)

Do you think it would be better to mix with a 6700k?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Depends on which one you run, the regular bulb or the 'green' bulbs. Running a couple of green 250W bulbs right now and even with 11,000k T5s to balance it out, it's still quite green.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I believe he is talking about the All glass aquarium bulb versus the Aquarium design amano Bulb. Easy to make that mistake.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

treepimp said:


> Do you think it would be better to mix with a 6700k?


Yes, that would drastically improve the color in my experience.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Crap, read it as ADA vs. AGA...


----------

